
Look at What’s Going to Happen to Sweden’s Fabled Welfare State - Jerry2
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-15/look-at-what-s-going-to-happen-to-sweden-s-fabled-welfare-state
======
NotSammyHagar
Looks a bit like Japan, not enough workers, average age of the population
getting older. Younger people having fewer children. And like Japan apparently
the population doesn't want immigration. It seems like this will probably
happen to a lot of mature democracies that don't want much immigration. I
wonder if automation increases will make this problem go away. The article
postulates that the entire increase in the work force for the next 7 years
will be smaller than the increased number of govt. workers needed.

~~~
some_account
Because immigration is awful. We now have cities looking like Baghdad over
here, and when you are out at night you feel worried because of the loud
foreign gangs roaming around. Crime has become much more violent, women are
afraid to go outside in evenings alone, and the media is not covering what is
going on because of fear of being call racist.

It's horrible.

